# Jotul Allagash Blower Problem



## FredLevine (Nov 21, 2008)

I just bought a used Jotul GS3  DV gas stove. Everything worked fine once I got it hooked up, but soon after, the blower refused to go on, even after waiting until the stove was hot (as per instructions.) I pulled the wires connecting it to the thermopile and put a jumper between them. The blower worked fine, so I guess it's the thermopile. Is there any reason not to leave the jumper there and just cut out the thermopile? It seem unnecessarily complicated  and I'm not sure what the purpose is to limit when the blower will go on.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

The thermodisk is just there so you don't have to turn the blower on and off manually. They are quite inexpensive so if you'd rather not have to bother, then look one up on-line or talk to your dealer.


----------



## FredLevine (Nov 22, 2008)

R&D;,

Thanks for the quick response. In determining if its the thermodisk or a pilot problem--does the pilot have to engulf the entire thermodisk? I notice it extends up to the top, but only on one side. My understanding is that it's the heat of the stove's main burner that activates it. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

The blower turns on once the thermodisk gets hot enough. The pilot has a thermocouple, and thermopile and is a completely separate system from the blower. The pilot flame doesn't contact the thermodisk for the blower.

Here's a link to your unit scroll down and click on the "Manual" link - look at page 22 for a description of what your pilot flame should look like:
http://www.jotul.com/en-us/wwwjotulus/Main-menu/Products/Gas/Gas-stoves/Jotul-GF-300-DV-Allagash/

Page 25 has a description of the blower system. #5 is what we've been calling the thermodisk, looks like they prefer to call it a snapstat, but it's the same thing you jumped right?

Page 26 has a wiring diagram, and you'll see if you jump the "snapstat" it just means you'll have to turn the blower on and off manually.

I hope this helps.


----------



## FredLevine (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I confused the thermodisk and the thermopile. On p. 19, the pilot description says the flame should engulf both the thermopile (to the right),and the thermocouple (to the left);  apparently the pilot assembly has both. And yes, I jumped the connections to the snapstat, which as I look under the stove is clearly nowhere near the pilot assembly. Thanks so much for your help. I'm good!


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 24, 2008)

OK Great!


----------

